# Heidi and Ellie



## Bop's Miniatures (Feb 10, 2013)

What does everyone think of my two mares? Do they look reasonably close? The pictures are from a few days ago. Heidi (black and white) was 290 days in the pictures. Ellie (silver dapple) was 295 days in the pictures. I have noticed a large difference in the last few weeks.

I want to hear guesses and see who gets the closest! How long? 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 weeks?


----------



## Bop's Miniatures (Feb 10, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well....WELCOME! Glad you could join us here. Pretty ladies too!
> 
> Is it possible for you to get a couple of pictures of them DOWN at their level -- so you are looking directly across to their bellies at THAT level. That would make it easier to see how they are carrying. Looking down at them tends to distort their shapes.
> 
> ...


Sure, I will be glad to get more pictures. They are both golden girls, having several foals each. But this is the first time either has been hand bred so nobody knows how long they carry or how quickly their udder develops, etc.

Ellie is the silver dapple and she is either 13 or 14 this year. She is an 33.75" A/R mare by sids rebel and a bond mare that stars miniatures owns. She is bred to a black and white splash overo stallion by NFC's Fire and Ice. The stallion throws a ton of black and white with blue eyes so that is what I'm hoping for!

Heidi is an old girl, 17 this year I believe. She is an 31.5" AMHA mare with bond and dell terras bloodlines. She is bred to a 29" grullo snowflake A/R/FBR appaloosa stallion.

Yes, there is udder development in both girls. Ellie a bit more so but she gets a huge bag I do know that. No idea on Hiedi.

Thanks so much for the warm welcome! I'll be sharing more pictures and updates I'm sure!


----------



## Bop's Miniatures (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is a picture of each of the daddy's to be! Also a picture of Ellie when she actually looks pretty


----------



## Eagle (Feb 11, 2013)

wow daddies are just gorgeous so i think we can safely say that combined with your girls we should see some stunning foals






Hi and WELCOME to the nut house





Renee


----------

